# How to Mastermind a T shirt company



## MoBetta (Jan 26, 2014)

I know that I don't have the specialized creativity to do the work by myself but I have the ideas, vision, work ethic and leadership skills to Mastermind a company. I need to know every job that will need to be ran to have a successful business.
For example, I know I will need a graphic designer, someone to run social sites...


----------



## Anwar Morales (Jan 25, 2014)

hello well I guess to have to mastermind a business you need more than that depend how big you are thinking.
I managed for 10 years one of the biggest screen printer of California.
starting from the bottom with a few machines today we run 20 automatic machines 4 belt printers 20 sewing machines 2laser cutting machines 20 heat transfers 2 sublimation machines 1 dye house 6 embroider machines
and more 
always innovating, developing new techniques and applications, organizing and coordinate big operations (nfl finals and superbowl shirts in one night !!!!having fed ex and ups trucks and start shipping next day to different locations(walmart target,kmart) different break downs in the boxes for all the country can you picture it ???? not an easy task we have to wait until the end to start printing without knowing who's going to win, have screens,ink,blanks,p.o 's for both teams different designs different blanks and colors (hoods, s/s , l/s ).

I think you already have an idea of my experience success and hard work.
now I decide to start a new adventure launching a new water based green ink and organic ink eco friendly with a sustainable plan for screen printers business reducing cost of operations and also reducing toxic waste taking your business to the next level bringing new costumers creating a better clean environment putting your business ahead of the competition . 
times have change green practices and environmental protection new laws and regulations for toxic waste disposal giving more power to the community and public to be able to go to your business and ask about how you handle your waste anytime also new grants and awards for those who have better practices and reduce their waste ..

any question let me know hope we can make some business


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

There are two fields of thought in any retail business startup:

1. Those who believe you have to find a market before creating a business, and
2. Those who believe you create the market once the business has been started.

The second one is more about brand building, the first one is more about aiming to beat previous competitors in a niche market.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

And here I thought you were looking to start a mastermind group for our industry.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Some of these can be done by the same person and some can really be expanded into multiple roles, but here's a general idea of things to think about...

Creative
Merchandising
Website (hosting, design)
Sourcing (garments, printing, labels, finishing)
Marketing (traditional, social media, new media)
Sales (retail, wholesale)
Operations (customer service, data entry, inventory, accounting, legal)
Shipping


----------



## MoBetta (Jan 26, 2014)

Anwar Morales said:


> hello well I guess to have to mastermind a business you need more than that depend how big you are thinking.
> I managed for 10 years one of the biggest screen printer of California.
> starting from the bottom with a few machines today we run 20 automatic machines 4 belt printers 20 sewing machines 2laser cutting machines 20 heat transfers 2 sublimation machines 1 dye house 6 embroider machines
> and more
> ...


 
I respect your vision big time!
If only I would've thought of this Industry sooner but I'm still young and I'm entering the Business Major next quarter at my University and I'm learning more and more everyday.
Feel like I'm sitting on a gold mine right now with some design ideas, I'm just currently in the process of the foundation of my business and with the legal/licenses side
(Just got an EIN)
Hopefully when my designs are ready we can do business


----------



## abdulsattar (Jan 30, 2014)

planning to setup printed t shirts business in my city.
I am very much interested in building brand name. Please guide me with your working strategies.
Thanks.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

We did it with 5 people. 

1 full-time printing 24/7
1 sales & artwork
1 full-time sales
1 sales & delivering packages (For local deliveries we dropped of boxes of shirts at customer's houses)
1 sales & finance

Notice how almost everyone did sales. Starting a new business is tough but it gets easier if you have constant business coming in, keep pumping from all angles (social media, coupons, cold calls, knocking on doors, emailing, etc)


----------

